# Norwegian: same to you



## StunningNorway

Hei alle sammen

If a person said to me, "Gratulerer med dagen!", would my best response be, "I liker måte," or "Samme til d*e*g."

Mange takk.


----------



## TrampGuy

I suppose you meant "Samme til d*e*g" which means about the same as "i like måte" - both mean : 'same to you' or 'you too'. Therefore I suppose neither would be correct, unless that person has a birthday that same day too . 
I would go with 'tak' or some variation of 'thank you'.

(but let's see what the Norwegians say)


----------



## basslop

I agree completely with you TrampGuy. StunningNorway, since you ask your question just after 17th of May, you may hear many Norwegians say "gratulerer med dagen" to each other and they get the answer "takk i like måte/takk det samme/samme til deg". A national day is kind of every inhabitants birthday.


----------



## StunningNorway

Hei TrampGuy

I'm going to a 'syttende mai' celebration tomorrow. I thought that the Norwegians would say, "Gratulerer med dagen", to each other, for this particular celebration. But, maybe not! I was hoping to be able to say a few things in Norwegian, because it's only on a rare occasion that I hear the language spoken!! 

So, I'm not going to a person's birthday party, as such. 

Maybe, my congratulatory phrase is wrong.....in which case, I'll need to start a new thread. I'm not sure. 

Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## StunningNorway

Hei basslop

I think that we have sort of crossed over.....(I was replying to TrampGuy, as you were posting.)
I will try to use the phrases that you have suggested.

Mange takk.


----------



## TrampGuy

*@StunningNorway* - I see, the context was unclear to me, and when I hear "Gratulerer med dagen!" I immediately get a birthday connotation. I suppose you should use basslop's advice then. Btw, I was not aware 17 mai celebrations are still carried a few days after that day.

*@basslop* - Thanks, that option completely slipped my mind . I like how you referred to 17 mai as "every inhabitants birthday" - very patriotic


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hm - on 17.mai you can either say "gratulerer med dagen", or perhaps more common is "til lykke med dagen". Regardless, the reply is "takk i like måte" (of simply "i like måte", or "takk det samme". The expression "samme til deg" does not sound good in Norwegian


----------



## StunningNorway

@TrampGuy - They hold 17.mai celebrations here, on the nearest Sunday, because we don't have a Public Holiday, on the actual day. 

@ NorwegianNYC - Mange takk. I had wondered if "samme til deg" would sound awkward.


----------



## Bobleplast

I think it's the most natural to just smile and repeat "Gratulerer med dagen".


----------



## timtfj

Are you mixing up dag (en dag = a day) with deg (til deg = to you)?

The literal meaning of _gratulerer *med dagen*_ is something like "I congratulate *for the day*", not "congratulations to you". _Til dag_ might mean something like "until daytime" I suppose, but even then the grammar still looks a bit off. (Google Translate's effort with _samme til dag_ is "similar to day").


----------



## StunningNorway

Hei

@Bobleplast....Thank you for your suggestion.

@timtfj.....I think that you have (cleverly) picked up a spelling error that I made in a previous post. On 20.mai I had written 'samme til dag', instead of 'samme til deg'. Thank you for the clarification.


----------

